# Ugh military case primer pocket - solution



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

This old dog taught himself a new trick. In all my years of reloading never used any military cases. So now I am reloading 223 cases or variation like 300 Blackout. About 10% of my cases exhibit an extremely tight primer pocket. This can be corrected by use of a primer pocket uniformer.

So not wanting to run 100% of cases on the uniformer. I started shopping for a primer pocket gauge. Found one for @ 12.00 trouble was they wanted almost 13 dollars to ship it. So I get my calipers out and measure a spent primer from a commercial case. An 11/64 drill bit can be used as a gauge. Since I got 100's of drill bits no problem. The 
trouble was none of them was 11/64 of COURSE. So off to Home Despot I go and for 2.37 + tax the shortage is solved.

Use electrician tape to cover actual cutting end. If the shank end goes in and freely turns good for primer install. If not set aside for run on the uniformer. Next thing is see if I can think of is a case holder. My arthritic fingers can't hold the case as good as they used to. When running on the electric case prepper for the uniformer bit.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I just break the corner with a counter sink and the primers go right in.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Or, if you figure you are going to do lots of GI brass buy a Primer Pocket Swager. Goes in your press like die, or a bench mounted unit. RCBS sells large and small primer units. #09480


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Explored the swaging idea. Trouble is finding one. Just like everything in the firearms industry right now.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Many thanks to Drm50 for suggesting the swager. Just got done swaging over 600 cases for various type cases. Worked like a dream come true for these arthritic plagued hands. Some of the u-tube videos reported having to stack washers to get the stripper to work properly. I have not had to do any such thing on my Lee press.


----------



## supersport 170 (Apr 10, 2014)

papaperch said:


> This old dog taught himself a new trick. In all my years of reloading never used any military cases. So now I am reloading 223 cases or variation like 300 Blackout. About 10% of my cases exhibit an extremely tight primer pocket. This can be corrected by use of a primer pocket uniformer.
> 
> So not wanting to run 100% of cases on the uniformer. I started shopping for a primer pocket gauge. Found one for @ 12.00 trouble was they wanted almost 13 dollars to ship it. So I get my calipers out and measure a spent primer from a commercial case. An 11/64 drill bit can be used as a gauge. Since I got 100's of drill bits no problem. The
> trouble was none of them was 11/64 of COURSE. So off to Home Despot I go and for 2.37 + tax the shortage is solved.
> ...


I've seen this problem thousands and thousands of times . Chamfer the hole and remove the crimp from military brass and primer install will go smoothly . That crimp is so blown primers in full auto or semi auto fire won't end up in the gun causing a malfunction . Get rid of the crimp and problem almost always solved .


----------

